# Tramming the Y axis on a G0755 Mill



## W E Bailey (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm new at this, in the manual they explain how to tram the X axis, easy, but, I don't see a way to tram the Y axis, other than my shimming the whole head column.
I'm I missing something? It's about .05" out front to back.  Any direction would help. Thanks


----------



## benmychree (Jul 29, 2018)

pictures might help


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 29, 2018)

.05 is LOTS.  Look to shim the column.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 29, 2018)

As you stated, if the Y axis is out, you need to shim the whole column,

Stefan Gotteswinter has a video where he did this on him mill which also does not have Y axis adjustment.

Tramming a mill with epoxy video


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 29, 2018)

A consideration with tramming the G0755 Y axis is that there are two means of vertical motion.  The spindle axis must be parallel to the column way and the column ways must be perpendicular to the table (actually a plane parallel to the x and y ways).  You need to determine which, if not both, is the cause of your out of tram situation. 

One possible cause on the G0755 y axis out of tram would be loose column ways.  If the gib is loose, the head will sag under its own weight.  The x axis will also be affected. Pushing and pulling the head in the x direction will cause an indicator shift.


----------

